# Lazio - Inter. 26 agosto ore 20,45. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (25 Agosto 2022)

Domani Venerdì 26 agosto un anticipo di lusso tra La Lazio e L'Inter. La squadra di Inzaghi ha vinto entrambe le prime partite, per Sarri invece una vittoria contro il Bologna e pareggio contro il Torino

Diretta tv su DAZN (sempre se funziona) alle ore 20,45


----------



## Solo (25 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Domani Venerdì 26 agosto un anticipo di lusso tra La Lazio e L'Inter. La squadra di Inzaghi ha vinto entrambe le prime partite, per Sarri invece una vittoria contro il Bologna e pareggio contro il Torino
> 
> Diretta tv su DAZN (sempre se funziona) alle ore 20,45


Lazietta che già è partita male e qui si scanserà pure con l'Inter che ringrazierà prendendogli Acerbi che è fuori rosa...


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Domani Venerdì 26 agosto un anticipo di lusso tra La Lazio e L'Inter. La squadra di Inzaghi ha vinto entrambe le prime partite, per Sarri invece una vittoria contro il Bologna e pareggio contro il Torino
> 
> Diretta tv su DAZN (sempre se funziona) alle ore 20,45


Lukaku vs Romagnoli. Buon divertimento.


----------



## Solo (25 Agosto 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Lukaku vs Romagnoli. Buon divertimento.


Giusto! Ahaha, mi ero completamente dimenticato questo aspetto. Finita.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Domani Venerdì 26 agosto un anticipo di lusso tra La Lazio e L'Inter. La squadra di Inzaghi ha vinto entrambe le prime partite, per Sarri invece una vittoria contro il Bologna e pareggio contro il Torino
> 
> Diretta tv su DAZN (sempre se funziona) alle ore 20,45



Un pari sarebbe ottimo.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Riuscirà la Lazio a far qualcosa dI buono?


----------



## Nomaduk (26 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Riuscirà la Romagnoli a far qualcosa dI buono?



Forse intendevi così. Ma con lumamba saranno dolori...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Agosto 2022)

è qui che si gufa?


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Forse intendevi così. Ma con lumamba saranno dolori...



Non volevo nominarlo


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Il grande Ciro ci farà un regalino?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il grande Ciro ci farà un regalino?



Per forza, è titolare nel mio fantacalcio.
Oggi ne farà 4


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Per forza, è titolare nel mio fantacalcio.
> Oggi ne farà 4



Allora meglio di no


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Per ora solo Inter.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2022)

Vediamo cosa bolle nel pentolone di mamma Lubamba ...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Agosto 2022)

La lazio è sempre stata una squadretta al massimo da coppa Italia, esclusi 2-3 giocatori il resto della rosa fa veramente ridere


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Agosto 2022)

Non ce la faccio a vedere questi perdenti. È più forte di me


----------



## kYMERA (26 Agosto 2022)

Vinceranno di misura come al solito negli ultimi 10 minuti


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2022)

SMS questa non dovevi farmela


----------



## Rudi84 (26 Agosto 2022)

Scusate ma perchè hanno lasciato fuori il maradona turco per gagliardini? Si sono accorti che è scarso o avevano paura che bucasse tutti i palloni se li colpiva con la testa?


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La lazio è sempre stata una squadretta al massimo da coppa Italia, esclusi 2-3 giocatori il resto della rosa fa veramente ridere



Prestiamogli Messias per farli migliorare


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2022)

5 minuti di esaltazione di Sputaro dopo tentativo di gol da centrocampo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Prestiamogli Messias per farli migliorare



Si, così retrocedono matematicamente già a partire da gennaio


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si, così retrocedono matematicamente già a partire da gennaio



Magari fosse


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Ma le m… non possono essere ammonite?


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2022)

Mamma mia Sarri con quel filtro di sigaretta in bocca, inguardabile


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2022)

Il premio Nobel alla balistica intanto sta messaggiando la moglie dalla panchina.

"Come va, cara?"
"Bene, amore. Attento a Lubamba quando sei sotto la doccia, che c'ha un discreto arnese ..."


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Agosto 2022)

Come sempre l'Inter pare immune ad ammonizioni.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Agosto 2022)

immuni ai gialli come al solito. Non ne avremmo già presi 2 come minimo


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma le m… non possono essere ammonite?


Sono immuni


----------



## Gamma (26 Agosto 2022)

Barella fa fallo da dietro e ferma la ripartenza della Lazio (al suo secondo fallo) e niente, neanche un richiamo.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Sono immuni



Sono la nuova Juve.


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2022)

questa pippa di zaccagni è sulla scia di dybala, appena sfiorato si rotola


----------



## Alkampfer (26 Agosto 2022)

metro europeo


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> metro europeo



No, metodo Marotta


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sono la nuova Juve.


Mafiotta è il vero burattinaio


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2022)

Immobile  

e Lautaro che chiede il fallo in area


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Le m… menano


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## kYMERA (26 Agosto 2022)

Andersooon


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2022)

Che assist SMS


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

1-0. Calma


----------



## kYMERA (26 Agosto 2022)

Che palla sms. Troppo forte


----------



## Zenos (26 Agosto 2022)

Che spreco SMS nella lazietta


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2022)

che figura la difesa e il portiere su questa azione


----------



## Swaitak (26 Agosto 2022)

Grande filippe


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Agosto 2022)

gli ingiocabili sotto


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2022)

ma che fa questo, alzati ridicolo


----------



## Gamma (26 Agosto 2022)

Milinkovic alla Lazio tutti questi anni è uno schiaffo al calcio.

Da un lato è bello che giochi nella Lazio anche per riconoscenza o altro, ma dall'altro se giocasse in un City o in un Real, avrebbe molto più credito a livello internazionale, che merita.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Agosto 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Che palla sms. Troppo forte


100 milioni + Ronaldo per Leao, e ci compriamo SMS un difensore e noa Lang


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2022)

Che buffoni sti cartonati


----------



## Alkampfer (26 Agosto 2022)

stavo giusto per scrivere che l'inter è veramente poca roba , prima del goal di f.a.


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Che spreco SMS nella lazietta


Non possiamo competere con la potenza di Lotirchio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Agosto 2022)

All'Inter è sufficiente giocare dal 95° al 98°.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Agosto 2022)

adesso arriva il rigorino. Comunque si inizia a intravedere un pò di Sarrismo, almeno nelle uscite. Un pò meno in fase offensiva.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Agosto 2022)

Ahahahahahahha Dazn in palla, Giorgia Rossi inquadrata mentre la truccavano e caccia via la truccatrice


----------



## elpacoderoma (26 Agosto 2022)

Che bel gioco l’ Inter.
La tecnica sopraffina di Lukaku, la visione di gioco di Gagliardini, la reattività di De Vrije e i riflessi di Handanovic.

A fine primo tempo Sarri is on fire da orgasmo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Agosto 2022)

Ma la simulazione in area di rigore è stata depenalizzata ?
2 volte che simulano,prima lautaro e poi il bingo bongo sulla fascia e nulla,0 ammonizioni


----------



## Swaitak (26 Agosto 2022)

Che figa Giorgia Rossi


----------



## Zenos (26 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ma che fa questo, alzati ridicolo


"Arzate arzate cornuto je dicevo"


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Agosto 2022)

Quanti tuffi rotolando e urlando da parte delle melme, con conseguente accerchiamento dell'arbitro, sono previsti durante il secondo tempo? Io dico dagli 8 ai 10.


----------



## Raryof (26 Agosto 2022)

Barella 3 falli, uno più duro dell'altro, tutto il meglio del catalogo dall'intervento in ritardo per fermare un contropiede al fallo duro da dietro, al fallo duro che non sembra fallo con tanto di "ma dai, ma dove, non è fallo" e non viene ammonito.
Non vale nemmeno la regola della somma dei falli, a quanto pare, per calmare un giocatore molto "falloso", stranissimo.


----------



## Simo98 (26 Agosto 2022)

Ma a parte fare cross l'Inter sa fare qualcosa?


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Agosto 2022)

Arbitraggio moggiano


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2022)

Inter come al solito che gode di immunità al giallo. 
Ne mancano almeno 2 nel primo tempo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ma a parte fare cross l'Inter sa fare qualcosa?



No.
Il problema sono proprio i cross, perchè nell'arco dei 90 minuti in un modo o in un altro trovano sempre una testa di c. che la butta in rete (vedi contro il lecce)


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2022)

simone può già strizzare la camicia per come ha sudato come un porco dinanzi ai suoi ex tifosi


----------



## El picinin (26 Agosto 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Che palla sms. Troppo forte


Si a Ma di Marco si fa una bella dormita


----------



## Rudi84 (26 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Che figa Giorgia Rossi


Su questo e sul fatto che l'inter ci fa schifo siamo tutti d'accordo


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2022)

Comunque auguri agli ingiocabili per la vittoria di Roma.
Pare la Lazio abbia segnato il gol della bandiera.


----------



## Gamma (26 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Barella 3 falli, uno più duro dell'altro, tutto il meglio del catalogo dall'intervento in ritardo per fermare un contropiede al fallo duro da dietro, al fallo duro che non sembra fallo con tanto di "ma dai, ma dove, non è fallo" e non viene ammonito.
> Non vale nemmeno la regola della somma dei falli, a quanto pare, per calmare un giocatore molto "falloso", stranissimo.


Poi Bennacer respira e gli danno l'ergastolo.


----------



## Nomaduk (26 Agosto 2022)

Ho beto e anderson in panca mannaggia a me


----------



## Solo (26 Agosto 2022)

Che gnocca che è Giorgia Rossi...


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2022)

Lubamba ingiocabile.
La lula come hutton-becker.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Agosto 2022)

Adesso è anche bagnata...

... dall'innaffiatoio.


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Agosto 2022)

Pareggiano su rigore e la vincono al 92° dai. E' sempre così.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahha Dazn in palla, Giorgia Rossi inquadrata mentre la truccavano e caccia via la truccatrice



Possiamo chiedere il rimborso?


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Agosto 2022)

Non la sto vedendo tanto so che gli ingiocabili vinceranno almeno 3-1


----------



## Simo98 (26 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> No.
> Il problema sono proprio i cross, perchè nell'arco dei 90 minuti in un modo o in un altro trovano sempre una testa di c. che la butta in rete (vedi contro il lecce)


Cosa che dovremmo fare anche noi quando dobbiamo recuperare al 90esimo 
E invece facciamo melina


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non la sto vedendo tanto so che gli ingiocabili vinceranno almeno 3-1



Si, con le incornate del turco appena entra


----------



## Simo98 (26 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Che gnocca che è Giorgia Rossi...


Eddai ma non avete mai visto una ragazza figa?


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Eddai ma non avete mai visto una ragazza figa?



Non ci deve essere assuefazione per certe cose


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Agosto 2022)

Milinkovic contro l'Inter si esalta sempre.


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2022)

E questo? Niente giallo?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Cosa che dovremmo fare anche noi quando dobbiamo recuperare al 90esimo
> E invece facciamo melina



La cosa che non sopporto è quando facciamo melina con un unico goal di vantaggio 
Magari già dal 60° minuto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Agosto 2022)

Trattenuta plateale di Dumfries.
Fabbri non ammonisce. Uno dei peggiori in Serie A. Non perdonero mai lo scempio sul gioco di mano di Alex Sandro.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2022)

Altro non giallo su Dumfries.
Assurdo.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2022)

Ecco il classico gol degli ingiocabili.


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2022)

che goal hanno preso ???


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Finita


----------



## kYMERA (26 Agosto 2022)

Sempre i soliti gol casuali di rimpallo di calcio da fermo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Agosto 2022)

Sulle palle inattive sono micidiali, niente da fare. Comunque é improponobile che anche oggi mancano al minimo 3 cartellini gialli nettissimi. Come puo essere qualcosa del genere?


----------



## Swaitak (26 Agosto 2022)

maledetto schifoso


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Agosto 2022)

Che bella difesa la lazio


----------



## Hellscream (26 Agosto 2022)

Questi con i calci d'angolo fanno almeno 30 punti all'anno.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Agosto 2022)

Sui calci piazzati sono dei mostri, un gol a partita garantito.


----------



## 1X2 (26 Agosto 2022)

Noi dobbiamo iniziare a trovare soluzioni da fermo. É troppo importante avere la possibilità di vincere le partite con un corner o una punizione, anche giocando male.
Su questo punto siamo lontani anni luce dai cugini.


----------



## bmb (26 Agosto 2022)

Era fuorigioco di Lukaku ma ovviamente la var è andata a vedere un'altra situazione.


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2022)

e romagnoli inizia la bambola


----------



## kYMERA (26 Agosto 2022)

Comunque è pazzesco come riescano a segnare pacchi di gol casuali su calcio da fermo. Vergognoso


----------



## Simo98 (26 Agosto 2022)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sui calci piazzati sono dei mostri, un gol a partita garantito.


Sono tutti alti e fisici e hanno gente che sa battere i calci da fermo
Noi siamo nanetti e non facciamo un cross fatto bene neanche a pagarlo


----------



## Dexter (26 Agosto 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Sempre i soliti gol casuali di rimpallo di calcio da fermo


Pazzesco. Segnano la metà dei gol di mischia, giocano a rugby


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2022)

comunque lukaku pesa 20 kg in più di due stagioni fa...un goal di corsa non lo farebbe mai


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2022)

Assurdo ora ammonisce i laziali.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Agosto 2022)

ovviamente ammonisce un laziale al primo fallo da giallo


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Per la Lazio subito ammonizione


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2022)

Maresca sarebbe da radiare.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

In un modo a nell’altro la faranno vincere alle m…


----------



## Solo (26 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Eddai ma non avete mai visto una ragazza figa?


Devo riequilibrare visto che ci sono troppi post in favore della bambola di silicone


----------



## Alkampfer (26 Agosto 2022)

improvvisamente vengono alla mente le lezioni a lissone


----------



## Gas (26 Agosto 2022)

Che schifo l' Idda...


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2022)

ma che pallone, era fallo netto


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2022)

Gestione dei gialli da ufficio inchieste.


----------



## Miracle1980 (26 Agosto 2022)

Li sento solo io dei vergognosi buuu razzisti?


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2022)

Su immobile era fallo netto.
Vergogna.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Agosto 2022)

Fabbri da ufficio inchiesta. Arbitraggio totalmente indegno.


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Agosto 2022)

Devono far vincere l'immonda Inda in un modo o nell'altro.


----------



## 1X2 (26 Agosto 2022)

Ogni cross può essere un gol.
Con noi ogni cross é una palla persa, incredibile.


----------



## Alkampfer (26 Agosto 2022)

ma il fallo su immobile ? niente ?


----------



## Simo98 (26 Agosto 2022)

Lazio offensivamente non male
Peccato che abbiano una difesa scandalosa


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Agosto 2022)

1X2 ha scritto:


> Ogni cross può essere un gol.
> Con noi ogni cross é una palla persa, incredibile.


Vabbè, tieni conto che da noi crossa Calabria che in un mondo giusto non andrebbe oltre la categoria Eccellenza.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2022)

Gli ingiocabili giocano da cani.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2022)

Inter di Conte senza Perisic e Hakimi.

Ecco come ti costringe a giocare Lukaku, ma come cavolo si fa ad essere cosi polli da pagare 115M questo giocatore? Scemi, scemi e scemi.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2022)

Brozo ancora impunito.
Incredibile.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Agosto 2022)

immuni ai gialli pazzesco. tutta la partita che legnano e l'unico ammonito è laziale


----------



## kipstar (26 Agosto 2022)

era giallo


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Gli ingiocabili giocano da cani.


Anche fisicamente farsi dominare dalla Lazio ahah, nota forza della natura eh... 

Veramente brutta roba questa Inter.


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Agosto 2022)

A Lissone l'orbo ha fatto delle belle lezioni.


----------



## Solo (26 Agosto 2022)

Sto vedendo solo pochi sprazzi, ma considerando tutte le legnate impunite che vedo direi che l'Inter la porta a casa tranquillamente col solito gollonzo su palla alta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Inter di Conte senza Perisic e Hakimi.
> 
> Ecco come ti costringe a giocare Lukaku, ma come cavolo si fa ad essere cosi polli da pagare 115M questo giocatore? Scemi, scemi e scemi.


ora lukaku sarebbe un peso?


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2022)

Inzaghi é un senza palle comunque.


----------



## 1X2 (26 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Brozo ancora impunito.
> Incredibile.


É lo 007 del calcio: ha la licenza di uccidere.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ora lukaku sarebbe un peso?


Ma lo vedi come gioca? Non hai più quegli esterni li eh...

Rivediti l'Inter con Dzeko. Cambia molto impostare con Dzeko e con Lukaku. Il giorno e la notte. Ognuno il suo gioco preferito, a me fa schifo il gioco impostato su Lukaku. Classico giocatore che ha bisogno del sistema, orrore del gioco del calcio.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Agosto 2022)

Lupo Alberto!


----------



## Solo (26 Agosto 2022)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2022)

Gol


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2022)

LUPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Agosto 2022)

Gollasso assurdo


----------



## kYMERA (26 Agosto 2022)

Che gol luis Alberto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Agosto 2022)

Gollasso


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Agosto 2022)

Gol pazzesco Lupo Alberto!


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2022)

Ma delle riserve dell'inter ne vogliamo parlare?

Ah ma gli ingiocabili hanno la rosa migliore.
-preghiera della notte-


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Calma.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Agosto 2022)

che gol. Meritato


----------



## Baba (26 Agosto 2022)

Gol della domenica. Dai dai dai dai


----------



## Swaitak (26 Agosto 2022)

Albertinoo


----------



## Zenos (26 Agosto 2022)

Ma non possiamo prenderlo noi Luis Alberto?


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2022)

Ora Inzaghi cambia schema: palla avanti e pedalare.


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2022)

Cornuto in campo


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2022)

Tocco delizioso di Barella.


----------



## Simo98 (26 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma non possiamo prenderlo noi Luis Alberto?


Giusto per avere un quarto trequartista


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2022)

GOAL MENTRE ENTRA IL TURCO 



>


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2022)

"Il contributo creativo di Chalanoglu"


----------



## Kayl (26 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ora lukaku sarebbe un peso?


Lukaku è uno da contropiede, non è un regista avanzato, da questo punto di vista Dzeko è molto più forte di lui. Lukaku è un bisonte da mandare avanti dritto, dandogli la palla quando è già lanciato in progressione. Se non proponi un gioco veloce e verticale di questo genere Lukaku è molto più esposto all'errore perché non è un regista, non è uno che non si guarda intorno e non sa passare la palla, per carità, ma non ha quella visione di gioco spalle alla porta, lui è uno fronte la porta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma lo vedi come gioca? Non hai più quegli esterni li eh...
> 
> Rivediti l'Inter con Dzeko. Cambia molto impostare con Dzeko e con Lukaku. Il giorno e la notte. Ognuno il suo gioco preferito, a me fa schifo il gioco impostato su Lukaku. Classico giocatore che ha bisogno del sistema, orrore del gioco del calcio.


io guardo il rendimento più dell'estetica, sta accozzaglia senza il makako non fa 70 punti per me.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io guardo il rendimento più dell'estetica, sta accozzaglia senza il makako non fa 70 punti per me.


Ci sta. A me piace anche godermela una partita, Lukaku mi fa cadere le braccia.

Pero' la stessa squadra ha fatto 82 punti ed ha migliorato l'attacco l'anno precedente. Questa ha in meno Perisic, che tutti hanno dimenticato stilando le classifiche estive, Perisic é stato fenomenale.


----------



## Stex (26 Agosto 2022)

Tutti su. Adesso. La grande Inter


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Agosto 2022)

Dando per scontato il gol al 95° bisogna sperare che la lazio ne faccia un altro.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Agosto 2022)

Calcolando che siamo all'83° mancano ancora 10 minuti di rugby.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Agosto 2022)

che partita Cataldi. Sarri è veramente bravo a costruire centrocampisti


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ci sta. A me piace anche godermela una partita, Lukaku mi fa cadere le braccia.
> 
> Pero' la stessa squadra ha fatto 82 punti ed ha migliorato l'attacco l'anno precedente. Questa ha in meno Perisic, che tutti hanno dimenticato stilando le classifiche estive, Perisic é stato fenomenale.


infatti è una bella perdita, comunque lo scorso anno sono stati dei miracolati questi qui. 
se lukaku non rende come 2 anni fa non fan paura a nessuno.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Agosto 2022)

Pedro!


----------



## Solo (26 Agosto 2022)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooool

sucateeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2022)

PEDRITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Agosto 2022)

Pedritooooooo


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2022)

Gooool


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Agosto 2022)

Bene.


----------



## Zenos (26 Agosto 2022)

Ahahahahah


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2022)

Ooooohhhhhh noooooooo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Agosto 2022)

SPIAZEEEE


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Agosto 2022)

Ora comincio seriamente a godere, ma tanto.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

3-1


----------



## Rudi84 (26 Agosto 2022)

Sta succedendo davvero?


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> infatti è una bella perdita, comunque lo scorso anno sono stati dei miracolati questi qui.
> se lukaku non rende come 2 anni fa non fan paura a nessuno.


Dici? Speriamo allora!!

Io vedo comunque ottime individualità. Il problema é che non giocano a calcio, come con Conte lo schema é cercare la punta, allargare verso l'esterno ed infine metterla in mezzo. 

3 settembre il derby ragazzi.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2022)

Sarri porta a scuola calcio limone.


----------



## Solo (26 Agosto 2022)

Ricordiamo che Inter e Juve a Bergamo avrebbero vinto a differenza nostra.


----------



## First93 (26 Agosto 2022)

Gli ingiocabili vinceranno 4-3


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Agosto 2022)

La Lazio ha rifilato un altro 3-1 all'Inter dopo quello dell'anno scorso comunque


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Agosto 2022)

C'era pure rigorone su Immobile, chissà se glielo avrebbero dato....


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

First93 ha scritto:


> Gli ingiocabili vinceranno 4-3



Facciamo 5-3


----------



## Baba (26 Agosto 2022)

Jeeeppaaaaaa…un dos treeess un pasito bailante Mariaaa


----------



## Alkampfer (26 Agosto 2022)

ora lo annullano e danno rigore ahahah


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> C'era pure rigorone su Immobile, chissà se glielo avrebbero dato....



Ovviamente no.


----------



## Raryof (26 Agosto 2022)

E allorraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, e c'era pure rigoree!!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Dici? Speriamo allora!!
> 
> Io vedo comunque ottime individualità. Il problema é che non giocano a calcio, come con Conte lo schema é cercare la punta, allargare verso l'esterno ed infine metterla in mezzo.
> 
> 3 settembre il derby ragazzi.


bah.. io non li vedo niente di che, ma nemmeno lo scorso anno  . ripeto per me tutto dipende dal makako.
da loro prenderei solo barella.


----------



## Simo98 (26 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Dici? Speriamo allora!!
> 
> Io vedo comunque ottime individualità. Il problema é che non giocano a calcio, come con Conte lo schema é cercare la punta, allargare verso l'esterno ed infine metterla in mezzo.
> 
> 3 settembre il derby ragazzi.


Infatti i singoli non sono male, non so se nel confronto degli 11 noi siamo meglio
Però giocano da cani, noi contro l'Atalanta non eravamo il massimo ma abbiamo giocato molto meglio


----------



## Hellscream (26 Agosto 2022)

Spiazeeeeeee per Limone.

Spiazeeeeeee per PIPPANOGHLU.

Spiazeeeeeee per Makako.


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Agosto 2022)

Giocatore che ho sempre ammirato,Pedro,non un fuoriclasse ma uno su cui puntare ad occhi chiusi sempre e comunque.


----------



## kipstar (26 Agosto 2022)

6 minuti....


----------



## pazzomania (26 Agosto 2022)

3-1 ???????????

AhahahahahahahahAhahahahahahahah


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Agosto 2022)

ma come mai era uscito lukaku???
se lo sapevo stavo tranquillo!!


----------



## Swaitak (26 Agosto 2022)

calma ora si entra in zona Limone


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Agosto 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Giocatore che ho sempre ammirato,Pedro,non un fuoriclasse ma uno su cui puntare ad occhi chiusi sempre e comunque.


Ridendo e scherzando ha una bacheca più piena di tutti gli altri giocatori in campo messi insieme


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Agosto 2022)

6 minuti di recupero hahaha


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Infatti i singoli non sono male, non so se nel confronto degli 11 noi siamo meglio
> Però giocano da cani, noi contro l'Atalanta non eravamo il massimo ma abbiamo giocato molto meglio


Vedrete che quest'anno mangeremo in testa a tutti fisicamente. Schiacceremo ogni singola squadra, già il test più importante é stato superato.

Concetti di calcio agli opposti. Con Lukaku devi anche retrocedere a fare pressing a centrocampo a quanto pare, cosi gli dai la profondità. Lukaku con 30m é un giocatore, con 5 metri non é nemmeno un giocatore.


----------



## Milanoide (26 Agosto 2022)

Io avevo percepito una deviazione di Handanovic...


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Agosto 2022)

rosanna cancellieri......


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2022)

fa paura skriniar...gobbo di notredame, con i piedi inciampa.
meno male che non l'hanno venduto più a quelle cifre...


----------



## bmb (26 Agosto 2022)

Spiase perché i ragassi stavano già contando i gol da prendere in Cempions. E adesso dobbiamo contare anche quelli presi in campionato.


----------



## Alkampfer (26 Agosto 2022)

confermato 15 minuti di recupero


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2022)

Skriniar 90M Ahahahah. Ma come si fa?


----------



## Dexter (26 Agosto 2022)

Romagnoli alla Lazzie é illegale


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Agosto 2022)

Gli ingiocabili sono una squadra immonda.


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2022)

Ma solo a me mr 90 mln, nonché macellaio immune ai cartellini sembra scarso vero?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Agosto 2022)

I laziali stanno facendo gli olè


----------



## Solo (26 Agosto 2022)

Molto curioso di vedere Bayern Inter


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Agosto 2022)

Ci vorrebbe un colpaccio pure dell'altra romana,minare le certezze di makaki e verri sarebbe cosa buona.


----------



## Dexter (26 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Skriniar 90M Ahahahah. Ma come si fa?


Fa schifo da vedere ma é quasi sempre il migliore in campo. Se lo vendono e lo sostituiscono con Acerbi sarà un disastro fidatevi


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Skriniar 90M Ahahahah. Ma come si fa?


questo si che è na mezza tacca.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Agosto 2022)

Giocano fin oa d omani mattina?


----------



## bmb (26 Agosto 2022)

Ma non erano quelli della Lula e della difesa d'acciaio? Macchina da gol, Lukaku che dice al pallone quando diventare rotondo e Lautaro balloon d'or?


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Fa schifo da vedere ma é quasi sempre il migliore in campo. Se lo vendono e lo sostituiscono con Acerbi sarà un disastro fidatevi


Con Acerbi certamente, anche se concettualmente gli farebbe più comodo in certe situazioni.

A me fa ridere il il prezzo di 90M.


----------



## Albijol (26 Agosto 2022)

Lukaku stasera sembrava Bakayoko


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2022)

smarcato come un pivello il top player slovacco


----------



## Rudi84 (26 Agosto 2022)

Se hanno perso è tutta colpa di radu


----------



## Dexter (26 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Con Acerbi certamente, anche se concettualmente gli farebbe più comodo in certe situazioni.
> 
> A me fa ridere il il prezzo di 90M.


Non li vale ancora Tomori che é inglese, figuriamoci...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Agosto 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Lukaku stasera sembrava Bakayoko



Proviamo a scambiarli, magari occhio di falco non se ne accorge.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Giocano fin oa d omani mattina?


Per come si è messa la partita mi sa che neanche gli sarebbe convenuto, ne avrebbero presi altri 3.
La Lazio ha fatto 3 gol ma poteva farne minimo un altro paio.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2022)

Una sola squadra in campo. 
Gli ingiocabili giocano da cani.

Grande Lazio.


----------



## Solo (26 Agosto 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Lukaku stasera sembrava Bakayoko


Ho visto solo dal 2-1 in poi per cui non posso giudicare. Ma ho appena letto un'interista che l'ha definito uno "scaldabagno da 100kg"


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Grazie Lazio.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Agosto 2022)

Il Messi del Bosforo non ha segnato?


----------



## Solo (26 Agosto 2022)

Bene così.

Domani sera dobbiamo rullare il Bologna e rimetterli subito dietro in classifica.


----------



## Kaw (26 Agosto 2022)

E' sempre troppo bello quando perde l'Inter


----------



## fabri47 (26 Agosto 2022)

Sempre detto che mai vorrei vedere Inzaghi sulla nostra panchina. Già ci siamo digeriti il fratello Pippo. Per carità...

Si gode!!!


----------



## claudiop77 (26 Agosto 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non la sto vedendo tanto so che gli ingiocabili vinceranno almeno 3-1


Ci hai azzeccato... Se intendi che gli ingiocabili sono la Lazio


----------



## Swaitak (26 Agosto 2022)

#Inchiavabili


----------



## Gamma (26 Agosto 2022)

Godo.

gli ingiocabili.

Avrebbero potuto prenderne altri due o tre.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2022)

Macellaio skriniar sbruffa. 
Diosanto quanto è brutto palla al piede.
90 mln ahahahah


----------



## Dexter (26 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Romagnoli alla Lazzie é illegale


Quanto sta godendo Alessio dopo un tre a uno all Inter  ?


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Non li vale ancora Tomori che é inglese, figuriamoci...


Si ma guardati la postura sull'ultima azione. Come si fa a ballare in questo modo? Degno del miglior Romagnoli.

A proposito, ricordate quando si parlava di Romagnoli alla Juve per 60M? Qui molti a piangiere ed a gridare vendetta, non é che farà la stessa fine Skriniar?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Agosto 2022)

Al contrario della Roma contro cui l'Inter fa sempre 6 punti agevolmente, la Lazio spesso gli rimane indigesta specie all'Olimpico.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> #Inchiavabili



Non era proprio così


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2022)

Certo che a tenere in panca L. Alberto ci vuole anche coraggio eh


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (26 Agosto 2022)

Questa è la prima partita stagionale dell'Inter che seguo : direi che ho svolto ottimamente il mio lavoro.


----------



## kYMERA (26 Agosto 2022)

Oggi lo schema gol casuale da calcio da fermo non ha funzionato


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Agosto 2022)

I perdenti


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Alla prima partita seria si sono fatti inc…


----------



## Nomaduk (26 Agosto 2022)

Spiazeeeeeeeee


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Agosto 2022)

Che Inter ragazzi, che fenomeni!!!


----------



## Solo (26 Agosto 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Oggi lo schema gol casuale da calcio da fermo non ha funzionato


No no, ha funzionato invece. Hanno fatto ancora gol così. Solo che poi ne hanno presi 3.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2022)

Peccato. Se solo avessero potuto schierare Dybala e Bremer sarebbe finita diversamente.

Pure la Lazio ci copia Freed form desire. Fatevi una personalità bambocci...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Agosto 2022)

Ma che goal ha fatto Luis Alberto ?


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2022)

La Lazie ci ha fregato ……. is on fire e Romagnoli……..ora abbiamo una favorita per lo scudetto


----------



## mandraghe (26 Agosto 2022)

Calma, calma, potenzialmente possono andare in testa alla classifica.

Non scordatevi che devono recuperare la partita col Bologna.


----------



## Dexter (26 Agosto 2022)

E domani voglio Dybala che purga la rube e non esulta, mentre ride sotto i baffi


----------



## LukeLike (26 Agosto 2022)

Poco poco hanno beccato un'avversaria superiore a Lecce e Spezia e hanno preso 3 pere...


----------



## davidelynch (26 Agosto 2022)

Godo.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Poco poco hanno beccato un'avversaria superiore a Lecce e Spezia e hanno preso 3 pere...


Che poi a Lecce hanno faticato non poco... dannato Denzel dei poveri.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Agosto 2022)

Comunque sti punti se li riprendono contro la seconda squadra della capitale allenata dall'amicone Mourinho.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2022)

E niente, mamma Lubamba ha perso il ricettario voodoo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Agosto 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Poco poco hanno beccato un'avversaria superiore a Lecce e Spezia e hanno preso 3 pere...



Peccato perchè il lecce fino all'ultimo secondo poteva portare a casa 1 punto e loro averne già 2 in meno


----------



## Tobi (26 Agosto 2022)

Dirà sicuramente che il risultato è ingiusto, che. I suoi ragazzi non meritavano la sconfitta e che la partita è stata dominata per 70 minuti


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2022)

Su DAZN appena finita la partita hanno messo un'intervista integrale a Lukaku ahah. Volevano festeggiare una vittoria con tripletta, e lui che giura amore eterno all'Inter.

Roba da pazzi, uno falso come nessuno. Festeggia sta cippa Fukaku.


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2022)

sì ok ma ora non si montino la testa...tra Tare e Pedro ora che parlano di champions alla portata...
pure l'anno scorso li avete battuti...


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2022)

Quindi stasera abbiamo scoperto che l'Inda non fa 120 punti neanche quest'anno. 

Per me sono forti ma più deboli dell'anno scorso.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Agosto 2022)

Peccato, dovevano beccarne almeno 4, gli avrebbe tolto un bel po' di morale in più e creato scompiglio


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Agosto 2022)

Spiaze ovviamente per l'Inter.


----------



## Raryof (26 Agosto 2022)




----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2022)

Inzaghi darà la colpa allo scirocco.


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2022)

Certo che in un mondo dove cucumella viene pagato 60 milioni quanto può valere SMS? E poi come fa a stare ancora alla Lazie? Boh, avrà un giro di faiga pazzesco a Roma


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Agosto 2022)

no fatemi capire,gli Ingiocabili hanno perso??? bisogna ripetere la partita.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2022)

Praticamente l'inter fa possesso palla solo coi 3 dietro.
Grande calcio. 
Lubamba un sacco di patate.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> no fatemi capire,gli Ingiocabili hanno perso??? bisogna ripetere la partita.



Ma come, ti sei perso lo spettacolo?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Agosto 2022)

Comunque ottimo acquisto Gosens pagato 25 milioni


----------



## Raryof (26 Agosto 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> no fatemi capire,gli Ingiocabili hanno perso??? bisogna ripetere la partita.


Avrei dato un rene pur di vedere Limone a fine partita chiedere il rigore per la Lazio al posto del gol di 2 secondi dopo... alla gobba lo avrebbero dato, un arbitro serio avrebbe percepito meglio il pericolo e fischiato subito, forse ha sopravvalutato la difesona degli ingiocabili.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (26 Agosto 2022)

Senza Perisic ( e con Lukaku, inutile e dannoso se non giochi di rimessa ,al posto di Dzeko che comunque era un regista avanzato) hanno perso identità.
Ragazzi, Perisic gli ha portato da solo almeno 10-15 punti la scorsa stagione.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2022)

Eccolo, Inzaghi parla di partita equilibrata.


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2022)

No vabbè ma lo state vedendo Lacrimone fratello di Pippo? Ahahahhahahahaha


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Agosto 2022)

il gozzo di gozzo stasera è scatenato...

comunque se c'è gente che elogia geko vuol dire che stasera makako ha fatto davvero schifo ahahahah.
ci vuol del fegato ad elogiare geko......

comunque denzel washington stasera altro assist + gol sfiorato. che se la metteva dentro non so come finiva...


----------



## mandraghe (26 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Praticamente l'inter fa possesso palla solo coi 3 dietro.
> Grande calcio.
> Lubamba un sacco di patate.




Lukaku è fuori forma di tipo 10 kg. Due anni fa pesava 93 kg, oggi ne pesa almeno 103.

Se continua così fa la fine di Riganò, l’ex attaccante viola:

Da così



Anticipazione (Spoiler)












È diventato così:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Roger84 (26 Agosto 2022)

Alla prima squadra normale che hanno incontrato, hanno preso 3pere. Difesa pessima vedasi soprattutto il primo goal. Un bello schiaffo era quello che ci voleva ed io ci speravo.


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il gozzo di gozzo stasera è scatenato...
> 
> comunque se c'è gente che elogia geko vuol dire che stasera makako ha fatto davvero schifo ahahahah.
> ci vuol del fegato ad elogiare geko......
> ...


No, sei posseduto da Limone!? Hai detto la sua stessa frase!


----------



## Raryof (26 Agosto 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> No vabbè ma lo state vedendo Lacrimone fratello di Pippo? Ahahahhahahahaha


Me lo immagino a fine partita che si chiude da solo in uno stanzino al semibuio dove osserva tutti gli episodi dubbi a favore e poi come uno schizzato sbatte i pugni o lagna come dire "ma nooo per poco qui però rigore, adesso me la segno e gliela sbatto in faccia".
Andata male comunque, un arbitro serio avrebbe fischiato il rigore al momento del tiro di Pedrito, poteva dirglielo Inzaghino...


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2022)

di marzio ha praticamente ufficializzato acerbi all'inter da domani


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (26 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il gozzo di gozzo stasera è scatenato...
> 
> comunque se c'è gente che elogia geko vuol dire che stasera makako ha fatto davvero schifo ahahahah.
> ci vuol del fegato ad elogiare geko......
> ...


Dumfries atleticamente è davvero impressionante, menomale che ha i piedi montati al contrario


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Agosto 2022)

rotfl, manco sapevo che stasera giocava l'inter, leggo solo ora il risultato. 

spiaze.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Agosto 2022)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Dumfries atleticamente è davvero impressionante, menomale che ha i piedi montati al contrario


in pratica ha i piedi in testa come bierhoff.
farà una strasera di gol quest'anno quel maledetto.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (26 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in pratica ha i piedi in testa come bierhoff.
> farà una strasera di gol quest'anno quel maledetto.


A parte gli scherzi ha quell'inserimento e stacco di testa sul secondo palo che gli riesce sempre.


----------



## Igniorante (26 Agosto 2022)

Pensavo che avrei goduto così tanto solo durante un foursome con la Nargi, la Satta e la Leotta.
Evidentemente mi sbagliavo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Agosto 2022)

Goduria a nastro!!


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Agosto 2022)

Nooooooo gli ingiocabili come è possibile che abbiano perso? Va beh ne vinceranno 37 invece che 38


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Non si gioca mica sempre con - con tutto il rispetto - con Lecce e Spezia.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Agosto 2022)

al di là della sconfitta per me rimangono i favoriti per il campionato. Con le piccole le vincono tutte in un modo o nell'altro, soprattutto con i soliti calci da fermo visto che sono tutti forti di testa. La cosa positiva è che al 99% finiscono in terzi e in Europa League a meno che non riescano nell'impresa di prenderle dal VIktoriacoso, che potrebbe anche succedere visto che sono improponobili nel calcio europeo.


----------



## chicagousait (26 Agosto 2022)

Ora spengono e riavviano la Playstation e rigiocano la partita. E poi c'è sempre il recupero a Bologna


----------



## babsodiolinter (26 Agosto 2022)

Il top è gagliardini preferito alla balistica rè degli assist....
Poi noi ci strappiamo i capelli perché è partito kessie...


----------



## Kayl (26 Agosto 2022)

Inzaghi ha un modo di giocare che non esalta la miglior qualità di Lukaku, la penetrazione centrale palla al piede, ed è riuscito nel miracolo di farlo giocare nell'unico modo con cui Romagnoli va a nozze, fermo in avanti a saltare sui cross, e l'unica buona dote di Romagnoli è la lettura sulle palle alte con l'attaccante fermo.XD


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Agosto 2022)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> A parte gli scherzi ha quell'inserimento e stacco di testa sul secondo palo che gli riesce sempre.


Sono schemi studiati e fatti a occhi chiusi.


----------



## Route66 (26 Agosto 2022)

Ops......


----------



## The P (26 Agosto 2022)

Non ho visto la partita, ma avevo visto Tirino-Lazio e i biancocelesti non avevano visto boccia.
2 azioni in contropiede in tutta la partita.

Sono migliorati o ha giocato male l’Inter?


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (27 Agosto 2022)

Ma com’è possibile? La sloVACCA Skriniar, il muro (o meglio, il mulo data la proprietà cinese) dai piedi montati al contrario, Bastoni, l’erede di Sergio Ramos, Brozovic, il miglior mediano della Serie A con il fisico di un eritreo a digiuno da mesi, Dumfries, l’olandese volante al cui confronto Theo sparisce miseramente, la LuLa, l’attacco da 800 gol a campionato, hanno perso contro Patric, Romagnoli, Cataldi, Zaccagni e gente simile? Sarà un bug del sistema, per forza…


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> al di là della sconfitta per me rimangono i favoriti per il campionato.


Ovviamente, sono fortissimi, le vincono tutte, lo dicono tutti, dev'essere per forza vero


----------



## folletto (27 Agosto 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Non ho visto la partita, ma avevo visto Tirino-Lazio e i biancocelesti non avevano visto boccia.
> 2 azioni in contropiede in tutta la partita.
> 
> *Sono migliorati o ha giocato male l’Inter?*


Diciamo entrambe le cose. La Lazio ha fatto bene nelle ripartenze grazie ad una prestazione terribile del centrocampo delle melme che è stato anche graziato più volte dall'arbitro, parecchi gialli sacrosanti non dati. Molto nervosi i centrocampisti dell'inda e SMS ne ha approfittato.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2022)

Inzaghi: Probabilmente se al posto di Luis Alberto avesse segnato Dumfries, staremmo parlando di altro.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2022)

*Gazzetta: Inter, che serataccia!*

è solo una serata storta, un'anomalia, come lo scudetto dello scorso anno


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Inter, che serataccia!*
> 
> è solo una serata storta, un'anomalia, come lo scudetto dello scorso anno



Ancora non hai capito che non è la Lazio ad aver vinto meritatamente ma l’Inter ad aver buttato la vittoria certa?


----------



## folletto (27 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi: Probabilmente se al posto di Luis Alberto avesse segnato Dumfries, staremmo parlando di altro.


Eroe


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Eroe



Pure Bastoni non scherza: Fino al gol di Luis Alberto la sensazione era quella di poter vincere.


----------



## Raryof (27 Agosto 2022)

In tutto questo non capisco perché Limo abbia tolto Barella, non avrebbe preso giallo comunque, nemmeno se si fosse avventato sul collo dell'arbitro coi canini finti in bocca stile Dracula, insultandolo e menandolo allo stesso tempo prima di giustificarsi perché innocente.


----------



## kYMERA (27 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> No no, ha funzionato invece. Hanno fatto ancora gol così. Solo che poi ne hanno presi 3.


Mi correggo. Non è bastato per portare a casa i tre punti


----------



## babsodiolinter (27 Agosto 2022)

Quest'anno fanno davvero ca.gare,vabbè lo dico da quando sono nato ma quest'anno lo fanno di più..ma tanto..


----------



## ilPresidente (27 Agosto 2022)

Inter involuta e nervosa 
Possesso di palla sterile
SARRI si mette in tasca Limone di nuovo
Lukaku fuori forma 
Atleticamente sono indietro 
Qualche pensiero si fa strada e crea problemi tattici e tecnici

attenzione agli in giocabili


----------



## Solo (27 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> al di là della sconfitta per me rimangono i favoriti per il campionato. Con le piccole le vincono tutte in un modo o nell'altro, soprattutto con i soliti calci da fermo visto che sono tutti forti di testa. La cosa positiva è che al 99% finiscono in terzi e in Europa League a meno che non riescano nell'impresa di prenderle dal VIktoriacoso, che potrebbe anche succedere visto che sono improponobili nel calcio europeo.


Sì con le piccole rischiano di fare una marea di punti alle cacchio di cane (cioè buttando dentro tutti i cm che hanno e poi sparando palle alte in area a non finire). Sarebbe anche ributtante vederli vincere un campionato così, però alla fine i punti sono punti...


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2022)

Povere tifose


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Agosto 2022)

Godo come un cane


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Agosto 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Ma com’è possibile? La sloVACCA Skriniar, il muro (o meglio, il mulo data la proprietà cinese) dai piedi montati al contrario, Bastoni, l’erede di Sergio Ramos*, Brozovic, il miglior mediano della Serie A con il fisico di un eritreo *a digiuno da mesi, Dumfries, l’olandese volante al cui confronto Theo sparisce miseramente, la LuLa, l’attacco da 800 gol a campionato, hanno perso contro Patric, Romagnoli, Cataldi, Zaccagni e gente simile? Sarà un bug del sistema, per forza…




Se l'Inter non ha vinto su calcio d'angolo testa-Lukaku-gol c'è un bug.
Riavviare il sistema e azzerare tutto


----------



## __king george__ (27 Agosto 2022)

Sarri invece di godersi la vittoria ha già iniziato a brontolare che "con le partite ogni 3 giorni non si può lavorare sui dettagli,è un calcio usa e getta che non mi piace,per il me il calcio è un'altra cosa ecc"

è proprio fuori dal tempo...  grande Maestro!

e non sottovalutate la Lazio..è il secondo anno di Sarri..faranno bene a mio avviso


----------



## TheKombo (27 Agosto 2022)

Un caro saluto a chi li credeva superiori a tutti e tutto per partito preso, vediamo quest'anno le capacità di Limone senza il background del lavoro di Conte di 2 anni fá. Ah mi raccomando continuate a criticare i nostri, perché invece i fenomeni in nerazzurro oggi hanno arato il campo....


----------



## unbreakable (27 Agosto 2022)

31 31 sbaglio o la lazio gli rompe il culo spesso e volentieri agli indaisti ..al contrario di moufrigno che dopo 5 minuti sarebbe stato sotto 40..
Stamattina si gode assai..persino il gallo che canta alle 5 di mattina mi sembrava cantare c'è ancora bologna ..

Attendo con ansia il 3 di settembre..beh faccio gli anni..fatemi un bel regalo


----------



## Igniorante (27 Agosto 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Non ho visto la partita, ma avevo visto Tirino-Lazio e i biancocelesti non avevano visto boccia.
> 2 azioni in contropiede in tutta la partita.
> 
> Sono migliorati o ha giocato male l’Inter?



L'Inperd è una squadraccia, palla agli attaccanti e speriamo vada bene.
Soprattutto palla a Makaku, che però ad oggi deve ancora ritrovare lo smalto che aveva.
Brava anche la Lazio a non consentirgli di partire palla al piede, perché in quel caso lo fermi solo facendo fallo, invece i biancocelesti hanno creato densità in mezzo al campo e limitato molto i rifornimenti ai giocatori più pericolosi.


----------



## Igniorante (27 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Povere tifose
> Vedi l'allegato 3098



Povera gabbiana
Che hai perduto la partiiiiita


----------



## Hellscream (27 Agosto 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Inter involuta e nervosa
> Possesso di palla sterile
> SARRI si mette in tasca Limone di nuovo
> Lukaku fuori forma
> ...


Sisi, ma _"se invece di scrivere sul forum mi stessi bombando Irina Meier staremmo parlando d'altro."_


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Agosto 2022)

Auguri agli ingiocabili per la trionfale vittoria di roma.

Miglior calcio della galassia, miglior 11 di tutti i tempi, migliore rosa.
Propongo di chiudere il campionato e dedicare questi mesi, sprecati, ad altro.

Inter ingiocabile d'ufficio.

ahahahahhahahahahha
ahhahahahahahha


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Agosto 2022)

Che gol Luis Alberto! E pensare che ricordo qualcuno che pochi mesi fa scriveva che più o meno Calhanoglu era sul livello di Luis Alberto...certe boiate mi sollevano l'umore, tipo la storica "R. Rodriguez è il nostro regista" 

Non ci illudiamo su Lukaku, è tipico dei bisonti essere fuori forma adesso, poi quest'anno si è iniziato pure prima. Spero di sbagliare e che per lui sia iniziato il declino, in ogni caso i suoi gol li farà, se sarà declino non sarà dominante e decisivo come due anni fa. Attenzione comunque al rapporto con il gioco di Inzaghi, lui era adatto al gioco in ripartenza e intensità di Conte, alla manovra ragionata non lo so.

Skriniar per me è forte come difensore, del lato estetico nel suo ruolo importa zero, altrimenti un Chiellini nemmeno sarebbe stato in serie A, invece sono stati i migliori degli ultimi anni nel nostro campionato.
Se sta facendo schifo ora è perché è distratto dalle vicende di mercato e speriamo lo rimanga ancora per molto. Anche qui la gestione di Marotta ha lasciato a desiderare.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Agosto 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Che gol Luis Alberto! E pensare che ricordo qualcuno che pochi mesi fa scriveva che più o meno Calhanoglu era sul livello di Luis Alberto...certe boiate mi sollevano l'umore, tipo la storica "R. Rodriguez è il nostro regista"
> 
> Non ci illudiamo su Lukaku, è tipico dei bisonti essere fuori forma adesso, poi quest'anno si è iniziato pure prima. Spero di sbagliare e che per lui sia iniziato il declino, in ogni caso i suoi gol li farà, se sarà declino non sarà dominante e decisivo come due anni fa. Attenzione comunque al rapporto con il gioco di Inzaghi, lui era adatto al gioco in ripartenza e intensità di Conte, alla manovra ragionata non lo so.
> 
> ...


Nell'epoca della costruzione dal basso un calciatore approssimativo coi piedi è un limite non da poco e una mancanza non da poco.
Un allenatore attento se attua una marcatura preventiva su de vrij e costringe la manovra a partire dai piedi di macellaio skriniar ti ha paralizzato la costruzione del gioco.
E infatti ieri l'inter ha fatto un possesso palla ridicolo.

Chellini a 3 deve le sue fortune a barzagli e bonucci ma i suoi retropassaggi a buffon hanno fatto letteratura.


Un grande difensore oggi per essere definito tale deve aver dimestichezza nella prima costruzione altrimenti è un marcatore.
Il che non è poco ma non è nemmeno tutto.

Guarda il chelsea che coppia di centrali che ha, due coi piedi da centrocampista.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nell'epoca della costruzione dal basso un calciatore approssimativo coi piedi è un limite non da poco e una mancanza non da poco.
> Un allenatore attento se attua una marcatura preventiva su de vrij e costringe la manovra a partire dai piedi di macellaio skriniar ti ha paralizzato la costruzione del gioco.
> E infatti ieri l'inter ha fatto un possesso palla ridicolo.
> 
> ...


Infatti come difensori marcatori sono stati i migliori della nostra serie A degli ultimi anni, precisando che il livello è mediocre e che parliamo di due ottimi elementi ma nulla più. Nel mio ideale c'è sempre un marcatore insieme a uno di impostazione, trovare difensori che sappian fare tutto è molto difficile e soprattutto costoso, il Chelsea l'ha fatto, beati i ricchi. Ad esempio Bonucci bravo in impostazione, disastroso in marcatura, le sue vaccate, specie in Champions, hanno fatto letteratura anche loro. Ti posso assicurare che i miei amici juventini ricordano ogni boiata di Bonucci e gli lanciano ancora le maledizioni, altro discorso per Chiellini. Avessi dovuto scegliere fra i due, tutta la vita Chiellini, il migliore dei tre era Barzagli.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Agosto 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Infatti come difensori marcatori sono stati i migliori della nostra serie A degli ultimi anni, precisando che il livello è mediocre e che parliamo di due ottimi elementi ma nulla più. Nel mio ideale c'è sempre un marcatore insieme a uno di impostazione, trovare difensori che sappian fare tutto è molto difficile e soprattutto costoso, il Chelsea l'ha fatto, beati i ricchi. Ad esempio Bonucci bravo in impostazione, disastroso in marcatura, le sue vaccate, specie in Champions, hanno fatto letteratura anche loro. Ti posso assicurare che i miei amici juventini ricordano ogni boiata di Bonucci e gli lanciano ancora le maledizioni, altro discorso per Chiellini. Avessi dovuto scegliere fra i due, tutta la vita Chiellini, il migliore dei tre era Barzagli.


Ma infatti i giocatori andrebbero catalogati.
Su macellaio skriniar c'è una propaganda assurda di regime, per i fini che puoi immaginare, ma quello forte e insostituibile all'inter è de vrij!!!
Metti skrinair centrale di una difesa a 3 per 2 partite di fila e ci divertiamo.

Al milan ne abbiamo 2 più forti del macellaio, fidati.


----------



## Diavolo86 (27 Agosto 2022)

"Ma bisogna andare oltre il risultato (solito tiranno) e dire una cosa apparentemente incompatibile con il 3-1: nella prima mezz’ora e a inizio ripresa si è vista la migliore Inter stagionale. Di più: si è vista la squadra più bella, più dominante ammirata in queste prime giornate."
Stralcio del commento GDS alla partita.
Gli ingiocabili.
Povero Bayern, verrai dominato e ancora non lo sai...


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Agosto 2022)

Diavolo86 ha scritto:


> "Ma bisogna andare oltre il risultato (solito tiranno) e dire una cosa apparentemente incompatibile con il 3-1: nella prima mezz’ora e a inizio ripresa si è vista la migliore Inter stagionale. *Di più: si è vista la squadra più bella, più dominante ammirata in queste prime giornate.*"
> Stralcio del commento GDS alla partita.
> Gli ingiocabili.
> Povero Bayern, verrai dominato e ancora non lo sai...


???
Serio??


----------



## Diavolo86 (27 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> ???
> Serio??


Assolutamente sì, siamo a questi livelli di servilismo.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2022)

Diavolo86 ha scritto:


> "Ma bisogna andare oltre il risultato (solito tiranno) e dire una cosa apparentemente incompatibile con il 3-1: nella prima mezz’ora e a inizio ripresa si è vista la migliore Inter stagionale. Di più: si è vista la squadra più bella, più dominante ammirata in queste prime giornate."
> Stralcio del commento GDS alla partita.
> Gli ingiocabili.
> Povero Bayern, verrai dominato e ancora non lo sai...



Povera bella Inter. Colpa della Lazio che non rispetta i superiori e gli rifila tre pere.


----------



## Diavolo86 (27 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Povera bella Inter. Colpa della Lazio che non rispetta i superiori e gli rifila tre pere.


Sti maleducati.
Come si sono permessi?
Io farei ricorso per rigiocarla.
(Ma senza SMS se no è inutile)


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Auguri agli ingiocabili per la trionfale vittoria di roma.
> 
> Miglior calcio della galassia, miglior 11 di tutti i tempi, migliore rosa.
> Propongo di chiudere il campionato e dedicare questi mesi, sprecati, ad altro.
> ...



Porta rispetto a chi ha quasi vinto lo scorso campionato


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Agosto 2022)

Quando non si gioca con le squadrette invece dei 3 punti arrivano 3 supposte..


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma infatti i giocatori andrebbero catalogati.
> Su macellaio skriniar c'è una propaganda assurda di regime, per i fini che puoi immaginare, ma quello forte e insostituibile all'inter è de vrij!!!
> Metti skrinair centrale di una difesa a 3 per 2 partite di fila e ci divertiamo.
> 
> Al milan ne abbiamo 2 più forti del macellaio, fidati.


Sulla propaganda pro Inter e soprattutto pro Marotta mi sono espresso più volte. Voglio vedere come finisce la gestione del contratto di Skriniar, se va in un certo modo non mi stupirei se i media iniziassero a farlo passare per bidone per giustificare Marotta


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Agosto 2022)

L'inter al 65' scoppia e inzaghi quando mette dall'inizio il miglior 11 poi in panca non ha armi per dare una botta alla gara, e non sempre ti trovi contro il lecce contro cui puoi buttare in campo 4 punte.

Ieri dopo il pari sarri con due cambi ha preso il dominio della gara : pedro + luis alberto e l'inter la palla non l'ha più vista.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2022)

Questa è la dimostrazione che questa proprietà di pezzenti avesse tirato un budget di 100 mln ed avessimo preso il centrocampista ed l'esterno destro.. questo campionato credo che lo avremmo vinto.

Invece siamo quasi pure peggiorati


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Agosto 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Sulla propaganda pro Inter e soprattutto pro Marotta mi sono espresso più volte. Voglio vedere come finisce la gestione del contratto di Skriniar, se va in un certo modo non mi stupirei se i media iniziassero a farlo passare per bidone per giustificare Marotta


Non so se hai seguito la partita su sky ma a un certo punto il telecronista fa che skriniar a detta di marotta è un bravo ragazzo e per il rinnovo non ci saranno problemi.

Stanno accerchiando il ragazzo per portarlo al rinnovo.


----------



## JoKeR (27 Agosto 2022)

Diavolo86 ha scritto:


> "Ma bisogna andare oltre il risultato (solito tiranno) e dire una cosa apparentemente incompatibile con il 3-1: nella prima mezz’ora e a inizio ripresa si è vista la migliore Inter stagionale. Di più: si è vista la squadra più bella, più dominante ammirata in queste prime giornate."
> Stralcio del commento GDS alla partita.
> Gli ingiocabili.
> Povero Bayern, verrai dominato e ancora non lo sai...


L'ho notato anche io l'ennesimo articolo da regime.

Peccato che le partite durino 95 minuti e peccato che l'Inter abbia dominato i primi 20 minuti della partita e i primi 15 della ripresa (anche se la Lazio poteva raddoppiare)... per il resto poi c'è stato solo equilibrio e se vogliamo dirla tutto un possesso palla esteticamente più bello della Lazio, nonchè più pragmatico.
Se c'è qualcuno che ha dominato l'Inter è stato SMS (bellissimo come nel finale la turca gli sia rimbalzata addosso).

Che l'Inter per questa Serie A sia forte non lo neghiamo, ma la propaganda (anche Sky e Dazn erano tristi ieri) è incredibile: la Lazio ha nettamente meritato la vittoria, senza se e senza ma.
Ma proprio nettamente.

E anche ieri dal minuto 65 in avanti l'Inter non stava in piedi.
Il motivo è semplice: non sanno gestire le energie e partono sempre a mille, e poi non hanno ancora cambi.
E gli manca Perisic ira di Dio dell'anno scorso..


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2022)

A quanto pare le m… iniziano la CL con il Bayern


----------



## JoKeR (27 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non so se hai seguito la partita su sky ma a un certo punto il telecronista fa che skriniar a detta di marotta è un bravo ragazzo e per il rinnovo non ci saranno problemi.
> 
> Stanno accerchiando il ragazzo per portarlo al rinnovo.


Sentito con le mie orecchie, invece Leao è il diavolo e lui deve essere ceduto al Chelsea perchè 100 mln sono irrinunciabili.

60 per un macellaio - forte in Italia - invece sono pochi... peraltro a scadenza....

L'Itaglia è un Paese ridicolo.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Agosto 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> L'ho notato anche io l'ennesimo articolo da regime.
> 
> Peccato che le partite durino 95 minuti e peccato che l'Inter abbia dominato i primi 20 minuti della partita e i primi 15 della ripresa (anche se la Lazio poteva raddoppiare)... per il resto poi c'è stato solo equilibrio e se vogliamo dirla tutto un possesso palla esteticamente più bello della Lazio, nonchè più pragmatico.
> Se c'è qualcuno che ha dominato l'Inter è stato SMS (bellissimo come nel finale la turca gli sia rimbalzata addosso).
> ...


L'inter palleggia 20 metri davanti al suo portiere per poi innescare le ali in velocità.
Se questo è dominio del gioco....

Sarri invece faceva palleggiare la sua lazio nella metà campo interista.

Io sinceramente più vedo (non) giocare l'inter più ci vedo fisicità e poco altro.
Sono molto scarsi sulle corsie laterali e per una squadra che gioca coi quinti è grave.
Dumfries alla fine fa la differenza quando salta e quasi mai palla al piede.
Di marco mette palle a giro forti fantastiche ma non ha spunto.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non so se hai seguito la partita su sky ma a un certo punto il telecronista fa che skriniar a detta di marotta è un bravo ragazzo e per il rinnovo non ci saranno problemi.
> 
> Stanno accerchiando il ragazzo per portarlo al rinnovo.


Ecco vedi, già si fa passare il concetto che se lo perdono a zero non è per mala gestio ma è perché è lui un cattivone. Invece l'estate scorsa un macello dei media per la "perdita" del mediocre turco che voleva un ingaggio da quasi star


----------



## cris (27 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Domani Venerdì 26 agosto un anticipo di lusso tra La Lazio e L'Inter. La squadra di Inzaghi ha vinto entrambe le prime partite, per Sarri invece una vittoria contro il Bologna e pareggio contro il Torino
> 
> Diretta tv su DAZN (sempre se funziona) alle ore 20,45


OH NOOO

spiaze per i ragazzi


----------



## Raryof (27 Agosto 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Che gol Luis Alberto! E pensare che ricordo qualcuno che pochi mesi fa scriveva che più o meno Calhanoglu era sul livello di Luis Alberto...certe boiate mi sollevano l'umore, tipo la storica "R. Rodriguez è il nostro regista"
> 
> Non ci illudiamo su Lukaku, è tipico dei bisonti essere fuori forma adesso, poi quest'anno si è iniziato pure prima. Spero di sbagliare e che per lui sia iniziato il declino, in ogni caso i suoi gol li farà, se sarà declino non sarà dominante e decisivo come due anni fa. Attenzione comunque al rapporto con il gioco di Inzaghi, lui era adatto al gioco in ripartenza e intensità di Conte, alla manovra ragionata non lo so.
> 
> ...


Skriniar se lo punti molto in profondità va in crisi, deve marcare alto, quando l'Inter pressa forte e recupera subito il pallone, ma in un sistema di gioco meno aggressivo quella difesa a 3 (con un DeVrji a fine corsa) concede davvero tanto e se viene a mancare la corsa rischiano seriamente di prendere tantissimi gol, loro vanno meglio con le piccole perché le asfissiano, Di Marco fa l'apetta che punge coi cross da lontano e il watusso dall'altra parte si butta dentro e stacca di testa, certo, non 'ste grandi soluzioni quando prima il gioco passava da Perisic e avevi una soluzione in più.
Lukaku non è fuori forma, è questo, quando l'ho visto ieri che è partito palla al piede mi ha fatto pena, praticamente per dribblare con quella tecnica deve "scappare" alla bene meglio perché non ha il controllo veloce di un Leao, per dire, poi se non lo servono (spalle alla porta) molto vicino all'area diventa inutile e dannoso, ma quella palla, precisa, gliela devi far arrivare e ieri non è arrivata come doveva, primo perché non hanno più quella fase molto tecnica che gli permetteva di non giocare solamente alla guerra, la palla gira più storta o lenta, il gioco sembra più stanco, segno che le cessioni e gli addii/quasi addii hanno fatto il loro; ma non c'erano dubbi comunque, cedi Perisic e inserisci Gosens (che non è quel giocatore) o Di Marco che difensivamente e anche dal punto di vista atletico paga molto, almeno una decina di cm nelle gambe e un bagaglio tecnico, da ala, che non ha, l'Inter ha esterni di gran corsa e li deve mandare dentro ma poi lì ci devi anche arrivare col gioco e dietro non difende lo spirito santo per te.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Agosto 2022)

sui lidi interisti si dice già che hanno perso perchè non giocava il Maradona del Bosforo. Comunque l'idolatria per quella pippa del turco fa capire oramai la differenza di progetto in corso tra le due squadre. Io mi tengo stretto De Kateleare e Adlì anche se sono giovani e tutti da verificare, ma potenzialmente sono due categorie superiori


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Skriniar se lo punti molto in profondità va in crisi, deve marcare alto, quando l'Inter pressa forte e recupera subito il pallone, ma in un sistema di gioco meno aggressivo quella difesa a 3 (con un DeVrji a fine corsa) concede davvero tanto e se viene a mancare la corsa rischiano seriamente di prendere tantissimi gol, loro vanno meglio con le piccole perché le asfissiano, Di Marco fa l'apetta che punge coi cross da lontano e il watusso dall'altra parte si butta dentro e stacca di testa, certo, non 'ste grandi soluzioni quando prima il gioco passava da Perisic e avevi una soluzione in più.
> Lukaku non è fuori forma, è questo, quando l'ho visto ieri che è partito palla al piede mi ha fatto pena, praticamente per dribblare con quella tecnica deve "scappare" alla bene meglio perché non ha il controllo veloce di un Leao, per dire, poi se non lo servono (spalle alla porta) molto vicino all'area diventa inutile e dannoso, ma quella palla, precisa, gliela devi far arrivare e ieri non è arrivata come doveva, primo perché non hanno più quella fase molto tecnica che gli permetteva di non giocare solamente alla guerra, la palla gira più storta o lenta, il gioco sembra più stanco, segno che le cessioni e gli addii/quasi addii hanno fatto il loro; ma non c'erano dubbi comunque, cedi Perisic e inserisci Gosens (che non è quel giocatore) o Di Marco che difensivamente e anche dal punto di vista atletico paga molto, almeno una decina di cm nelle gambe e un bagaglio tecnico, da ala, che non ha, l'Inter ha esterni di gran corsa e li deve mandare dentro ma poi lì ci devi anche arrivare col gioco e dietro non difende lo spirito santo per te.


Sì, la perdita a zero di Perisic è pesante, anche questa fatta passare per normale. Su Lukaku si ha la sensazione in effetti che possa patire il gioco inzaghiano.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2022)

Non l’ho vista perché avevo di meglio da fare. Asfaltata così netta alle melme? Comunque si gode


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Agosto 2022)

Ovviamente non l'ho vista, però godo come un suino


----------



## 1X2 (27 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Lukaku è fuori forma di tipo 10 kg. Due anni fa pesava 93 kg, oggi ne pesa almeno 103.
> 
> Se continua così fa la fine di Riganò, l’ex attaccante viola:
> 
> ...


 Ricordo ancora il coro dei tifosi del Messina: Dio perdona, Riga no!


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2022)

Davvero un gran gol


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Non l’ho vista perché avevo di meglio da fare. Asfaltata così netta alle melme? Comunque si gode


Nemmeno io, però a differenza del 3-1 dell'anno scorso ci sono state tante palle gol in più per la Lazio, poteva e doveva essere tranquillamente un 4 o 5 a 1. L'anno scorso non una bella Inter ma poteva pareggiarla senza qualche distrazione


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Agosto 2022)

Essermela vista in un pub pieno zeppo di queste melme è stato ancora più godurioso...


----------



## IDRIVE (27 Agosto 2022)

Diavolo86 ha scritto:


> "Ma bisogna andare oltre il risultato (solito tiranno) e dire una cosa apparentemente incompatibile con il 3-1: nella prima mezz’ora e a inizio ripresa si è vista la migliore Inter stagionale. Di più: si è vista la squadra più bella, più dominante ammirata in queste prime giornate."
> Stralcio del commento GDS alla partita.
> Gli ingiocabili.
> Povero Bayern, verrai dominato e ancora non lo sai...


Tutto vero...e aggiungerei, durante la cronaca Live sul sito, quando al 94’ o giù di lì le melme hanno fatto un tiro in porta il commento: “assalto Inter!”


----------



## Rudi84 (27 Agosto 2022)

E poi ovviamente quando perdono non è che dicono che gli avversari abbiano meritato di vincere (come ieri sera) no una volta è colpa di radu e ieri sera è colpa di gagliardini


----------



## mandraghe (27 Agosto 2022)

Gli interisti sono inviperiti contro Inzaghi. Pensano che la colpa sia solo sua perché non riesce a far rendere al meglio i super giocatori che ha in rosa. Un altro effetto della propaganda dei media sugli ingiocabili.

Cioè questi pensano che con un altro allenatore vincerebbero tranquillamente scudetto e coppa Italia. 

Poi si incazzano quando gli si dice che vivono su Narnia.


----------

